# Help: Locked Out. How to pop 200sx door open?



## 200SXTREME (Dec 4, 2002)

Locked myself out and not a member of AAA. Can anyone tell me whats the best way to pop the sidelock and open the door?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Dude them doors are tight as fuck...the old ruler or nothin wont work shoving down the windows...I had a AAA guy not be able to pop it cause they made so good...the way he opened it, he took a wedge to pry the door open like an 1/8th of an inch on the top and then shoved a long wire in to push the unlock button.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

200SXTREME said:


> Locked myself out and not a member of AAA. Can anyone tell me whats the best way to pop the sidelock and open the door?


have insurance? if push comes to shove, just break the window and claim that someone broke into it

***edit***
oh yeah, and then invest in a copy of the key


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and tell them that your sterio/turbo kit got stolen, and borrow someones recipt from on here for proof... MIIIKKKEE YOUNG


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Chuck said:


> and tell them that your sterio/turbo kit got stolen, and borrow someones recipt from on here for proof... MIIIKKKEE YOUNG


a brick is a mighty tool to use..


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

slim jim will work it took me about thirty minutes to get it but the down fall is that you will break a piece inside the door which means key will not work.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

200SXTREME said:


> Locked myself out and not a member of AAA. Can anyone tell me whats the best way to pop the sidelock and open the door?


Would you also like us to let you know how to hotwire one too?

Locked for obvious reasons.


----------

